# Post 2 symptoms of social anxiety...



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

... or situations where social phobics would have trouble... that you're lucky enough to have no problem with.

Test taking - a lot of people get nervous taking tests, I do really well
Playing piano in front of people - sounds like hell but it's never been a problem

Figure we might as well mention some of the good with the bad...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Test taking for me, too. I'm never anxious in that situation. I don't even have a big problem with public speaking as long as it's on a particular subject, I can read from my paper, and I don't have to answer questions afterwards.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I can buy anything from anywhere.

Ask for help from whoever i need help from - shop assistants, librarians, IT people so on..


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I can return things to the shops (too much!):0)
I can make phone calls.


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

i can eat and write in public without getting nervous, which i couldn't do in the past..
i can answer phone calls..


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

A lot of people seem to have problems in crowded places, but I don't have much trouble with that.

I also don't have a problem with eating in public.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

1) I usually don't have a problem talking on the phone or answering the phone

2) I don't have a problem with large crowds.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I dont have a problem talking on the phone.

I dont have a problem telling someone off.


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

m56 said:


> Test taking - a lot of people get nervous taking tests, I do really well


Lucky man, that killed me back in college (my record for writing a final is under 8 minutes).

As for me :

1) Doing martial arts demonstrations or competitions 
2) Talking to my co-workers about non-work related topics


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

Test taking doesnt bother me, in fact I like taking tests!

I have no problem returning things to a store


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im good at eye contact and ordering things.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

I was working as a sales consultant and part of the job was walking up to people in shopping centres and offering flyers and having a chat to them about features etc. I had to approach absolutely everyone, and it wasn't terribly difficult.

Shooting the breeze with co-workers was pretty easy as well.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

silverstein said:


> As for me :
> 
> 1) Doing martial arts demonstrations or competitions


I've heard doing martial arts expos helps with SA. do you find that?



LoveThySelf said:


> Test taking doesnt bother me, in fact I like taking tests!


heh exactly!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I can call and talk to people over the phone 
I ask for help if i need it


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

I feel comfortable and even enjoy intimate settings with classmates/strangers, such as small groups or even one on one.

I don't mind making mistakes, asking something silly or asking for help in front of people. most of the time.


----------



## NiHilus (Jul 8, 2006)

Play guitar infront of a people

Do not mind to show off the muscles


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Riding the bus and Answering the phone (actually making calls is pure hell though).


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

Most of the time, I can shop at Wal-Mart without anxiety. People are so busy hurrying around that they don't pay enough attention to make me nervous. 

Also, I can make business calls without a lot of nervousness.


----------



## ccccc5225 (Apr 12, 2006)

I can make phone calls.

I can sing on stage.(once)


----------



## ScottishSamurai (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm truly struggling to think of anything. :um


----------



## friendless (Jul 17, 2006)

Taking to people and giving my opion
Become stable in a job


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i'm rather comfortable speaking in foreign languages. 

i actually like crowded places, cities, ballparks, airports..


----------

